# Captain's Cook for his company



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2006)

first, forgot to load these last week, believe it or not, I found a whole
ribeye for 2.99 a lb.





had it sliced a little more than an inch thick....





and made the asparagus casserolle in the sides section with it...excellent





meat was a little overdone..stupid neighbor talking to me.

now that the camera's clear, time for baby backs.

pics coming.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2006)

Doing a taste test today...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2006)

2 racks in the bottom (thanks for the rib rack, Bruce)






2 on top, 3 hot dogs getting ready for lunch!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

Go Cappy!


----------



## john pen (Oct 14, 2006)

Didn't you invent the ribeye ?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking good Cap


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 14, 2006)

Great looking goodies Cap'n .  Glad you liked the casserole.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2006)

Cappy........................................where's the finished pic's?????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)

they're coming Wolfie....ribs went into foil after three hours.  Then after an hour in the foil, I took em off the fire, let them cool, and popped em
in the fridge.  Today for the cookout, I'll let heat up in the foil, then
remove the foil and sauce em till tender.  Hope it works, never done it
this way before.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> they're coming Wolfie....ribs went into foil after three hours.  Then after an hour in the foil, I took em off the fire, let them cool, and popped em
> in the fridge.  Today for the cookout, I'll let heat up in the foil, then
> remove the foil and sauce em till tender.  Hope it works, never done it
> this way before.




Good luck Cappy sounds like a winner to me !! By the way thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> they're coming Wolfie....ribs went into foil after three hours.  Then after an hour in the foil, I took em off the fire, let them cool, and popped em
> in the fridge.  Today for the cookout, I'll let heat up in the foil, then
> remove the foil and sauce em till tender.  Hope it works, never done it
> this way before.



Thats how I do them when I cater Cappy.  Works great.  Just heat them up slowwwwwwwwwwly.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)

here we go..  scallops on maple


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)

the spread









cedar plank salmon....big hit with the party...they were surprised they
liked it so much


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 15, 2006)

Dang Cappy looks like fine eats to me how did you do those scalops??( forgive the spelling LOL!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)

the view from  my boss's yard to the intracoastal waterway


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks great Cap, how'd those ribs turn out?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)

happy dogs





cooking from here


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2006)

Walter, the scallops were wrapped with prosciutto (company paid, so I spent), then placed on a maple plank over charcoal....drizzled with a maple/balsamic reduction that included lime juice and rosemary.

Ribs were fair...tasted good, but I was so rushed trying to get everything
together at once I couldn't really watch em that close...some were very tender, some needed to go a little longer.  Also, on the scallops, I had a chick I work with skewer them, and I didn't tell her I needed shorter
skewers with nothing hanging over the edge of the plank...my fault...no biggie though.  Folks were scared because the scallops were so big!  I thought they'd be gone in a flash, there was still  5 or 6 left at the end of the night!

  Salmon was the biggest hit...I'll post a recipe tomorrow for it....spent a good bit of time working on this one, and it was really good...I was really surprised at the comments on the salmon.  It was the hit of the party.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, the scallops were wrapped with prosciutto (company paid, so I spent), then placed on a maple plank over charcoal....drizzled with a maple/balsamic reduction that included lime juice and rosemary.
> 
> Ribs were fair...tasted good, but I was so rushed trying to get everything
> together at once I couldn't really watch em that close...some were very tender, some needed to go a little longer.  Also, on the scallops, I had a chick I work with skewer them, and I didn't tell her I needed shorter
> ...



Sounds like ya did a hell of a job there made me hungry just loking at the pics. I finally found something I suck at on the grill and thats beef ribs , did some for our dinner they were terrible , guees I stick to pork from here on for ribs, LOL!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought Thanksgiving wasn't until next month. [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## john pen (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like good eats Cap !


----------



## Finney (Oct 16, 2006)

It all looked great Cappy.
How much did your boss pay ya to do all that food?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic Cappy! Who owns the smoker you were cooking on? How many time do you use the cedar and maple planks before you throw them out?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2006)

Nick, it's my gasser.  No money for me, just some leftover charcoal.
The cook ended up costing me a little bit, but I'm ok with it...it was a 
beautiful day.  I use the planks only twice, although they say you can
use them more.  I always end up giving the underside a pretty good
scorching.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 16, 2006)

Niiiiiiice spread Cap... I looove scallops... i did some this past weekend... I keep thinking I want to try the proscutto thing.. this was last minute decision so I settled for bacon.  Everything else looked great too... Great Job!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2006)

Cap'n

Do you think the maple planks added to the flavor of the scallops?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2006)

yes.  But it's not as pronounced as the cedar.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick, it's my gasser.  No money for me, just some leftover charcoal.
> The cook ended up costing me a little bit, but I'm ok with it...it was a
> beautiful day.  I use the planks only twice, although they say you can
> use them more.  I always end up giving the underside a pretty good
> scorching.



Sometimes when it costs you a little but it's for the company you work for, it really doesn't cost you anything! Nice job Cappy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, the scallops were wrapped with prosciutto (company paid, so I spent), then placed on a maple plank over charcoal....drizzled with a maple/balsamic reduction that included lime juice and rosemary.
> 
> Ribs were fair...tasted good, but I was so rushed trying to get everything
> together at once I couldn't really watch em that close...some were very tender, some needed to go a little longer.  Also, on the scallops, I had a chick I work with skewer them, and I didn't tell her I needed shorter
> ...



It's tomorrow!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW   That looks fantastic. Beatuiful spread and a beautiful home. Sure wish I worked for your company! :? 
What was that Tomato platter thing? Looked like it was good too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 18, 2006)

That is roma tomatos sliced, sliced mozzarella cheese, and basil
pesto over the top.  Great colors, great taste.


----------

